# Wheels Referb



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Would you pay £180 for this. And this was there second attempt.???







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

We have asked for a refund as we do not want him to attempt a third go and he said I will have to ask the wife as deals with the money. We said that we paid him not his wife. Now have had to send the elsewhere to be done because we need the tyres fitted by the middle of next week.
Well ****ed off well you live and learn.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What were the faces like??


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That's shocking chap


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

no !!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

No, I done a far far better job than that spraying my split rims all white with rattle cans. Cost about £30


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

The faces had the some runs, chips and had a lot of dust in the paint. The worst of it was they had put masking tape on the back to stop it getting damaged but it pulled the paint off.
The inner rim was going to have C5 on but it would have been like putting it on primer.


Should of let my six year old granddaughter do them, Would have been a better job.


----------



## dave311 (Feb 25, 2012)

That looks really bad no way I would pay for that.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Where did you get these done? Was it in Widnes?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

You've clearly paid for theme already as you've received them back! So in my opinion you've accepted them!

I think they are terrible, and they are certainly not worth £180
A refurb is usually £200+, down our way (Sussex) it's minimum of £60 a wheel. So it's about the right sort of price, but certainly not the sort of quality! 

Tell him that he needs to grow a back bone or go back to school and learn how to paint!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

That looks terrible I could do better with trippex


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Hondafan1 said:


> Where did you get these done? Was it in Widnes?


Sorry for the late reply.

Yes it was in Widnes.
But don't want to slate them just encase we can get a refund and if he does refund then lesson learnt but if not I will and some.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> You've clearly paid for theme already as you've received them back! So in my opinion you've accepted them!
> 
> I think they are terrible, and they are certainly not worth £180
> A refurb is usually £200+, down our way (Sussex) it's minimum of £60 a wheel. So it's about the right sort of price, but certainly not the sort of quality!
> ...


These were 15" and were being wet painted and he was already doing some white wheels so he did them a bit cheaper and they had no kerb damage just paint. You live and learn.
Did tell him that a six year old could do better with hand paint's. His excuse was he let his son do the wheels which to me if he is not competent to do them then get him his own wheels to play with not a customers. We should see an outcome over the weekend. :wall:
It would of been cheaper to have bought a brand new set.
They are at another company now being powder coated.....Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I know that company in Widnes, best avoided.

Did you get your refund?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Be good to see the pictures of them done again


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Well Had the wheels re-done by Dave at Halton Powder Coating.:thumb: ( Not the Original Company just in case so no confusion )

Not had a refund as yet from ******* waiting for a phone call tonight.? Did get one offering to refund £40-£50 which I said was a joke but I would accept at a minimum of £90 which I think is very fair from me and it will be a lesson learnt.  
Would be realy happy with a full refund but I dont think that would ever happen with these guy's. :wall:

Here are some pictures of them now with the decals.

































































Well I think they speak for themselves. Well Happy Now.

Will update on when an if we get a refund.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

They look superb


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

They look fantastic!!

Time to get them sealed.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> They look fantastic!!
> 
> Time to get them sealed.


Yes C5 going on this weekend...:thumb:


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I can see Halton Powder Coating taking alot of work off Foun**y Alloys. Where Halton Powder Coating reasonable


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oops, nearly let the cat out of the bag there mate. Im a bad boy


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I used the said company a few years back. They where the same and i got my money back. Look great now thou.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Hondafan1 said:


> I can see Halton Powder Coating taking alot of work off Foun**y Alloys. Where Halton Powder Coating reasonable





Hondafan1 said:


> Oops, nearly let the cat out of the bag there mate. Im a bad boy


Ops.?
Yes Halton Powder Coating where very reasonable £160 apposed to £180 all in and he made sure we were happy. Dave Nice Guy very accommodating.

Well no phone call tonight will wait till Monday then the reviews and comments will begin also it's not just me that is out of pocket. We Have given them plenty of time and was not expecting a full refund.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oops for nearly revealing the full name of the company. 

It seems your not the only person who has had a bad experience !!!!????!!!!

Stick to your guns for a refund though mate. They now look brilliant.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

They, my friend, look perfect for some serious wheel coatings now! 

Look great!


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

The wheels look excellent, however, I notice they have powder coated the section of the wheels that sit against the face of the hub. It's my understanding that this is meant to be a machined surface so that the wheels run true? 

Great looking wheels though!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow the powder coated wheels look amazing !!!!

As Rich says about the mating face of the wheel to hub, should be a machined face.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Rich.2211 said:


> The wheels look excellent, however, I notice they have powder coated the section of the wheels that sit against the face of the hub. It's my understanding that this is meant to be a machined surface so that the wheels run true?
> 
> Great looking wheels though!


Yes quite right spent the evening cleaning the hubs and sealing them. :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

They do look rather good!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks lovely now mate! 

Although I refurbed my split rims last sumer completely white. OMG never again, feel like I spend my entire life cleaning them


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

\they certainly look the dogs doodaas now, let us know how you get on with the refund!! :thumb:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Well little update on the referb saga I have agreed to get a £90 refund which was hard enough to negotiate but will have to wait till the middle of February for the money.. (Don't Ask) Life to short and would rather be doing something else than chasing the rest of the money which I don't think I would get..

As you can see all tyres on and another coat of C5.



















Thanks for all the comments and advice....:thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking fresh. Nice wheels


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I smell something fishy with this! 

I reckon he is making you wait until February so that he can turn around and say "nope, no refund, it's outside of our 21 day returns policy" or something along them lines...

I'd walk in and take a set of wheels (or something of similar value to your wheels) and put them in my car and lock it. 

You can go back in, tell them that's you are not giving them the item that's in your car until you've received your money.

If they call the police, perfect, they'll arrive, you show them the pictures, and agree to give back what you 'owe' them, once you've received payment for your wheels... Or you might not have a chance to speak about it as you might get arrested straight away :lol:

I wouldn't recommend this, but I'd certainly be tempted to do it :lol:


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> I smell something fishy with this!
> 
> I reckon he is making you wait until February so that he can turn around and say "nope, no refund, it's outside of our 21 day returns policy" or something along them lines...
> 
> ...


When February comes we will see. They know it will not be left and all along they know we have been fair so I will update in feb. (Watch this space)


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Feb is here and was wondering if there is any further news with your refund?

I heard that Halton Powder Coating have had a few jobs that they have corrected poor quality from your refund company.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Hondafan1 said:


> Feb is here and was wondering if there is any further news with your refund?
> 
> I heard that Halton Powder Coating have had a few jobs that they have corrected poor quality from your refund company.


Sorry for the delay I will update with an outcome on the 12/13

12th of Feb is when we are supposed to collect the refund, So we shall see I don't expect to have a problem as I have given them time but if they don't keep there word then the fun will begin.......

Also just had the rollcage done by Dave at Halton Powder Coating Top Job.:thumb:


----------



## asbo (Oct 11, 2012)

Do not go into the company and remove anything that isn't yours, this is theft, unless you are a bailiff with a court order you can't just remove stuff from premises.

Even police wouldn't let you do this. They would force you to give the items back.

What you could do is talk to trading standards, if enough people complain about the company trading standards can step in and force them to close/fix up.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

:tumbleweed: Just an update to say that YES I received the refund today £90 which we agreed on. So one good thing is you live and learn also check the work before you pay. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had dealings with this lot as well. They had a set of splits off me for 4 weeks and tried to paint them 5 times. 

Each time I went to pick them up there were runs all over them. 

Collected them in the end and refused to pay for them.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Alan C said:


> I've had dealings with this lot as well. They had a set of splits off me for 4 weeks and tried to paint them 5 times.
> 
> Each time I went to pick them up there were runs all over them.
> 
> Collected them in the end and refused to pay for them.


Looks like you came off better than me. I got ****ed after just 2 attempts so 5 attempts must have cost them and totally ****ed you off. What makes me :lol: is how they keep trading with the job they try to do.:wall:


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I think trading standards should look closely and complaints should be raised. Taking good money for shoddy work is appauling


----------

